# No Joy With Unbound



## dave (May 18, 2016)

```
% cat /etc/resolv.conf
# Generated by resolvconf
search example.com. sub.example.com.
nameserver 192.168.1.1

% sudo service local_unbound start
Performing initial setup.
Extracting forwarders from /etc/resolv.conf.
/var/unbound/forward.conf created
/var/unbound/lan-zones.conf created
/var/unbound/control.conf created
/var/unbound/unbound.conf created
/etc/resolvconf.conf not modified
original /etc/resolv.conf saved as /etc/resolv.conf.20160328.055731
Starting local_unbound.

% host msn.com 127.0.0.1
Using domain server:
Name: 127.0.0.1
Address: 127.0.0.1#53
Aliases:

Host msn.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
```

Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2016)

Is there actually a DNS server responding on 192.168.1.1? Try `drill @192.168.1.1 freebsd.org`.


----------



## dave (May 23, 2016)

I think the nameserver line was the problem.  Lack of coffee!

I needed a more complex setup anyway so I ended up installing the unbound package and configuring that.  In the process, I resolved the issue.


----------



## kpa (May 23, 2016)

In my opinion the local_unbound service is a bit redundant, it is only useful out of the box if you have single server without a separate system acting as a caching resolver. Under normal desktop use you never need a local caching resolver and if you have more than one system on your network you're better of installing the port.


----------

